# Body Kits



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey. What is the best bet for body kits? Like least likely to have dings and shit wrong with them? I think i want an R33 or R34. Any help would be appreciated because i got backed into and have to replace them my bumper anyway so i might as well upgrade . Thanks in advance.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im not much on body kits
but out of all of them, the omega is my favorite


----------



## vinnie_febs (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm going to tell you right now, be really careful with these body kits you see on line and magazines. When you buy these, they come rough, which means they'll need work on, and sometimes lots of it, and I don't just mean sanding and paint, I'm talking about heating, re-molding so it'll fit your car. Even though the product says 95-99 sentra, 200sx it doesn't mean that it’s just going to pop right in. In other words if you are thinking of bodykit, think "Polyurethane" and unfortunately they are not to many kits for our B14 made from this material. If you go fiber, make sure you have enough money, not just to buy it but to pay to have it installed properly. And this is from personal experience. Just be careful, dude!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> im not much on body kits
> but out of all of them, the omega is my favorite



Um, that's not the Omega.....


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

sorry
the omega front bumper
i dunno what the rest is
my bad
well, at least that's what it is called here
http://visionautodynamics.com/interface.htm
im sure you know better than i do


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

it's not even the Omega front bumper...

Looks like the Sensi R33 style front/Stillen grill/custom Black Widow skirts/molded rear lip?

The Omega (from VIS) is an R33 style bumper with an intgrated grill and a detachable lip.

Like most online sellers, that company don't know shit....


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

well you're the man when it comes to cosmetic mods 
so i'll take your word for it


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

it's cool....:cheers:


----------



## kachoban (Mar 12, 2004)

i like http://www.extremedimensions.com 
they have alot of the same stuff and alot of different stuff...


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

*Body kits*

I have the omega front bumper, r33 sides and an evo rear bumper. Getting everything to fit nice was a bitch, but if you want to do it yourself its possible just take your time and do it right, pre-drilling and reinforcing the pieces where needed and be ready to pay since fibergklass chips easily.
Here is what my car looks like.

http://www.b14nissan.dreamhost.com/uploads/photo11086045469.jpg

http://www.b14nissan.dreamhost.com/uploads/photo21086045469.jpg

http://www.b14nissan.dreamhost.com/uploads/photo31086045469.jpg


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Marius, nice looking 200SX.
You are one of the few people to get the real Omega skirts.


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> Marius, nice looking 200SX.
> You are one of the few people to get the real Omega skirts.


Thanks. The sides were a bitch to put on, thats why they are molded.


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

that's Beautiful man.. i think i'll go w/ that too. when and if i ever come up with the money.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I doubt you wil be able to locate the skirts, and if you do...I hope you have a 2 door.
Who knows, maybe VIS still has some?


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> I doubt you wil be able to locate the skirts, and if you do...I hope you have a 2 door.
> Who knows, maybe VIS still has some?


I got my entire kit from grounddynamics.com, but they are ass holes, 
but your right they are from VIS. they had a huge tag woven into the fiberglass stating the companies name


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

*/*

??


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks for all the input guys. I ended up going to andys auto sport and getting the urethane erebuni kit. I have heard that urethane is much better than fiberglass so ya. thanks again.


----------

